# Managed to go to a concert alone.



## knucky (Jan 28, 2012)

It wasn't that fun though, lol. I still feel awkward as hell while everyone with their partner/friends/family were comfortable enough to shout and do that hand sign (usually at most rock concerts). I just managed to light headbang and lip sync the lyrics. Most of the time I just watch or take pics/record videos. I think if I went with someone I'd be more comfortable and won't feel awkward or boring. Still, it is a big achievement for me because I managed to go to a concert of my favourite band (Evanescence) alone without giving in to my SA. Sorry if this sound bragging, lol.


----------



## Summer Moon (Jan 19, 2012)

That doesn't sound like bragging at all! That's a great achievement! I love Evanescence- I bet that was a really awesome concert to go to! I'm glad you were able to make it to the concert and enjoy it. If you hadn't gone because you had no one to go with, I think the disappointment would've beaten out any awkwardness you felt while there alone. And besides, there'll always be more concerts in the future to go to with other people! But the fact that you went to this one is great! Congrats!


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Meh, I've gone to concerts alone and had a blast. Usually if I go with my buddy we lose each other in the pit anyway.


----------



## Elona (Feb 24, 2012)

I am jealous. I love Evanescence.


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

hell, brag all you want this is frigging great!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That took a lot of courage. Good job!


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

Good job. Going to my first ever concert in July (Roger Waters The Wall). I am also going alone. Thinking i should have a few drinks beforehand to ease things up a bit.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

good job. that is a big achievement!


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done! This is next on my to-do list, I think.


----------

